# The Benefits of Ignoring Children Sometimes



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

> When I first became a mother I was always "there." You know. Answering every question. Watching every special moment. Paying attention so as not to "miss out" or "harm their self esteem." Of course as time went on and I added more and more children to the mix, this became impossible both because of time and a desire to maintain my sanity.
> 
> One day I realized that my children expected to be listened to all the time. I realized that they felt no shame interrupting a conversation that other people were having to announce that they were wearing socks. As it turned out, they had gotten the message that the entire world was about them.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.mothering.com/articles/the-benefits-of-ignoring-children-sometimes/#sthash.FIC3CasO.dpuf


Read the full article HERE.

I was rereading this article the other day, and found that it resonated. Not all of it, but certainly some, and certainly some moments.


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

Great article, wish I'd read it 10 years ago!


----------

